# Tabellen einrücken



## tobmir (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte für eine Seite eine Tabelle machen die mehrere Felder beinhaltet.
Dabei soll jedes Feld ein wenig mehr eingerückt sein.

Also so soll das ganze aussehen:






Der Code für ein solches Feld ist bei mir:

```
<table bgcolor="#e8e8e8" style="border: 1px solid #6e6e6e" width="450px">
     <tr> 
      <td> 
	  <div align="center"> 
	   test 
      </div>
      </td>
     </tr>
    </table>
```

Um diesen Code herum dann halt noch eine Tabelle wo in jeder Zeile dieser Code steht.
Das Problem ist nur das eben alles untereinander steht und nicht eingerückt ist.
Mache ich in einer Zeile vor dem <table> ein &nbsp; dann wird ja automatisch nach dem &nbsp; ein Zeilenumbruch gemacht.

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## liquidbeats (24. Juni 2005)

Möchtest du das Manuell eingeben oder wird dierser Automatisch generiert, beispielsweise durch PHP?


 Gruß


----------



## tobmir (24. Juni 2005)

Alles manuell per HTML. 
Das einzigste was kein HTML ist sind diese Felder die CSS Elemente beinhalten (Rahmen).


----------



## T3ch (26. Juni 2005)

Hi;

wenn es nicht Tabellen sein müssen, kannst du ja diesen Lösungsvorschlag mal ausprobieren:



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html lang="DE" xml:lang="DE" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="application/xhtml+xml; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<style type="text/css">
#d1{width:100px;height:10px}
#d2{position:relative;top:10px;left:15px;width:100px;height:15px}
#d3{position:relative;top:20px;left:30px;width:100px;height:15px}
</style>
<title></title>
</head>
<body>
 <div id="d1">test 
 </div>
 <div id="d2">test 
 </div>
 <div id="d3">test 
 </div>
</body>
</html>
```

Greetz


----------

